# Yale



## Plottwistt (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi all,
The backyard breeder i got my pup from at 14 weeks told me he is a Staffordshire. I believe he might be crossed with something as a male staffordshire grows to about 35-50 pounds, but my pup is at 20-23 pounds at 14 weeks?
Any guesses?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

The *very* general rule with medium and smaller-large breed dogs is you take their weight at four months and double it to get their adult weight. So it sounds like he's going to end up at right around 50 pounds.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know what breed(s) he is, but I love his markings. What a cutie.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Hiraeth said:


> The *very* general rule with medium and smaller-large breed dogs is you take their weight at four months and double it to get their adult weight. So it sounds like he's going to end up at right around 50 pounds.


Seems about right. Ida was ~13 lbs at 16 weeks, and ended up ~24 lbs.


----------

